# Epoxy and Non Stick mixing Surface



## Scorpionjack (Dec 30, 2016)

How many times have we grabbed a piece of wood a Disposable drink lid, piece of glass etc. to mix epoxy on.  What would you say to something that you can use over and over again with no sticking.  I've used 5, 15, 30 min Epoxy as well JB Weld, Super Glue, Original Gorilla Glue and nothing sticks permanently. When dry I bend it and it lifts right off.   Try one of these and if you buy the three pack give your wife the other two and she'll smile possibly give you a kiss and say thanks honey....






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M5LKDMB?psc=1


I've been using this silicon baking sheet for years now and tried it only because the wife wanted one trimmed down to use in a specific pan.  Have to give her credit as I tried it and never looked back since.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 30, 2016)

Try the dollar store silicone cooking/baking mats ....

Also, the silicone muffin/cupcake baking cups, for mixing ...


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks! 
I'm going to cut one for the bottom of my pressure pot. I keep slopping resin in there. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 30, 2016)

Great Idea!  I almost bought the Rockler silicone mat they had on sale for Christmas.  I think I'll purchase a full sheet mat for the countertop.


----------



## JimB (Dec 30, 2016)

I just use wax paper....cheap and disposable.


----------



## Scorpionjack (Dec 30, 2016)

Jim;  I've been using Wax paper since the late 50's.  AMBROID was just one of the glues used building aircraft.  You still have some glues that stick to wax paper.  But using a silicon sheet I never have to buy role of that or throw it away...


----------



## tool-man (Jan 7, 2017)

On eBay: "500 Shot Glasses Hard Plastic 1 oz Mini Wine Glass Party Cups Free Shipping, $2.00."  Item 371832475707.  Easy to hold in your hand and stir/mix contents.  Easy to clean stir stick on lip and have excess return to cup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Pick up a couple free at McDonalds to see if you would like them (ketchup cups).:wink:


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 7, 2017)

I ended up making an epoxy mixing station out of a white non-stick cutting board I bought at Goodwill for 99 cents. I also picked up about 20 rolls of 3-inch wide adding machine tape at the same time for $3.03. Total investment was around $4.50 and it has been working great for several years. Each roll of adding machine paper lasts me about a year. I simply slide out clean paper mix up a batch and rip off the old paper and toss it out. I made a quick drawing so that you can see what I'm talking about.

Jim Smith


----------



## Scorpionjack (Jan 16, 2017)

Mixing cups r just fine.  Now where r u sitting the blank to let it dry.  Sitting upright on the silicon sheet allows you to adjust the brass depth.  Ì didn't post this for a debate of what's good or bad. I've used probably everything you can think of,  I just gave a different option.


----------



## BigD36575 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Use a catalog*

I just use an old Grizzly Catalog for mixing on. When done, just rip the page off, wrap it around the mixing stick and throw away. I never seem to use all the pages before Grizzly kindly restocks me with a new catalog/ mixing tablet.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 18, 2017)

I usually use a notebook of paper left over from the kids school year and just tare the page off when done.  I like the catalog idea.  I get enough mail catalogs, so that would be a nice was to put them to use.


----------



## Curly (Jan 18, 2017)

Scorpionjack you suggestion is a good one. Don't get frustrated with those that have suggested other materials as it is our nature to offer alternatives. Mainly because we are trying to get use out of what is at hand or is cheap. We used a piece of polyethylene plastic sheet when I had lots but use parchment paper too as it is silicon impregnated and nothing sticks to it. The silicon sheets you are using have the advantage of staying put and not blowing away at the most inopportune moment.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2017)

Add this one to the list also. Blue painters tape. I have lots of the wide 2" stuff for my scrolling items and just use that on a board and good to go. When done just peel off.


----------

